# Aican Bungarus cable housing



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Got a great deal on this compressionless, alloy-segmented cable housing for both brake and gear cables to build my Chorus-equipped bike. As I was swapping a few parts down to an old steel frame, I had installed my new Campag housing supplied with new levers, onto my older levers. So, I was looking for another cable set, and found the Aican Bungarus design indicates that it is compatible at 4mm diameter.

Having installed and now rode around the hills, I can confirm that it works great. Also (though I didn't check) allegedly 80g lighter. Not sure how tolerant of rain or salt, but it's my nice-weather ride. Another funny thing is that the brake and cable housing are the same diameter with this design, so the segments are universally interchangeable. Shifting is plenty smooth, the housing bedded itself into the shifter perfectly and seems pretty well set in. 

Any future snags, I'll report... but so far so good.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

aa.mclaren said:


> Got a great deal on this compressionless, alloy-segmented cable housing for both brake and gear cables to build my Chorus-equipped bike. As I was swapping a few parts down to an old steel frame, I had installed my new Campag housing supplied with new levers, onto my older levers. So, I was looking for another cable set, and found the Aican Bungarus design indicates that it is compatible at 4mm diameter.
> 
> Having installed and now rode around the hills, I can confirm that it works great. Also (though I didn't check) allegedly 80g lighter. Not sure how tolerant of rain or salt, but it's my nice-weather ride. Another funny thing is that the brake and cable housing are the same diameter with this design, so the segments are universally interchangeable. Shifting is plenty smooth, the housing bedded itself into the shifter perfectly and seems pretty well set in.
> 
> Any future snags, I'll report... but so far so good.


Well done!


----------

